# Shopping for A3, what does the S-Line add?



## audidemon (Jun 1, 2011)

I know the S-Line is the sport package but what exactly does it add to the base package and is it worth getting?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Sports seats which you will regret not getting later one and the sexy body of sline :thumbup: and more


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

S-Line has changed over the years. In my 2009 model year, it was possible to get the sport package (suspension & seats) without the S-Line. I chose that route when I factory ordered my A3 as I considered the S-Line package as purely cosmetic.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

sport seats


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

on pre-facelift (06-08) you get the sport seats, suspension, as well as a more agressive front end, s-line badges and door sills. 

on facelift its completely different. S-line is essentially badges and door sills  

S-line adds no visual enhancement (same front end). I'm not sure if the suspension is any different either as there is a magnetic ride option on the "Sport Package". The sport seats are also only on the sport package (not s-line). 

This sport package came with the sport seats, magnetic ride and 18's. However if you wanted the Titanium package, you had to pay the full cost of both packages however you would only receive one set of 18's while technically paying for 2. Tis why i dont have the sport seats


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> on pre-facelift (06-08) you get the sport seats, suspension, as well as a more agressive front end, s-line badges and door sills.
> 
> on facelift its completely different. S-line is essentially badges and door sills
> 
> ...


 I thought Ti package was technically "Titanium Sports Package" and came with the alcantara sport seats? How did you get S-line Ti package and no sport seats?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

isnt the bumper different for 09+


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> I thought Ti package was technically "Titanium Sports Package" and came with the alcantara sport seats? How did you get S-line Ti package and no sport seats?


 from 2006-2010 they were separate packages. You get s-line and ti pck with no sports seats by not choosing "Sports Package". I know its confusing especially since this probably changed EVERY model year 




tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> isnt the bumper different for 09+


 yes bumper is difference from 06-08 to 09+, but there is no difference between s-line and non s-line on facelfit 

Titanium changes body coloured lip under the grill to matt grey


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm getting really confused right now from reading the above posts 

but my car is an 06 2.0t Sport Package non-sline 

I think that for 06, sline was just different bumpers and the badges, and a lower ride from non-sline, non-sport package 

sport package & sline suspension = same (for 06)?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> i'm getting really confused right now from reading the above posts
> 
> but my car is an 06 2.0t Sport Package non-sline
> 
> ...


 06 only had sport for 2.0t 
06 3.2 has sline 

sline didnt come out for 2.0t until 07


----------



## audidemon (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, Im a bit confused now. 

Ive been shopping for a 2008 and up. I like the front headlights on the newer models (LED wing), from what Ive read that 2009 and up. 

So if I look for a 2008, the Sline will have sports seats? 2009 and up, I have to look for the "sport package"? Ive seen cars with the "Premium" package. Is there a package that has everything? Its tough looking for used cars online since they dont state everything about the car. I more than likely will have to travel out of state to find the A3 I want because they are VERY hard to come by in NOLA area.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

audidemon said:


> Thanks for the replies, Im a bit confused now.
> 
> Ive been shopping for a 2008 and up. I like the front headlights on the newer models (LED wing), from what Ive read that 2009 and up.
> 
> So if I look for a 2008, the Sline will have sports seats? 2009 and up, I have to look for the "sport package"? Ive seen cars with the "Premium" package. Is there a package that has everything? Its tough looking for used cars online since they dont state everything about the car. I more than likely will have to travel out of state to find the A3 I want because they are VERY hard to come by in NOLA area.


 Yes, 2008 s-line will have sport seats. 2009 facelift needs "sports package" on top of s-line (in Canada anyway) for sport seats. 

heres another curveball, 2008.5 2.0T (stll pre facelift) has the TFSI engine like the 09+ facelift vs previous FSI.  

if you want a package that has everything, the 3.2 has everything standard (premium, s-line+most indivdual options) except for NAV, titanium and in 09, "Sport".


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> isnt the bumper different for 09+


 I just noticed that the fog light openings are slightly different on 09+ sline vs non sline, and it seems the painted lower part is now on s-line vs previously titanium.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, 

we bought our '06 and added "sport package" only (in Canada), back then for CDN$ 2,500. That gave us these features above the basic model: 

- leather seats (not sure what they're called and if they are "sport") 
- sport suspension 
- rear roof spoiler 
- 17" wheels (not sure if that's different form basic) 
- some aluminum interior highlights (dash vents, temp control knobs ...) 

Cheers, 

Bronco


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Here's the actual difference between Non S-line and S-line (Front Bumper): 

09+ Facelift Non S-line: 









09+ Facelift S-line:


----------



## audidemon (Jun 1, 2011)

Can someone post pictures of a sport seat and non-sport seat? Sometimes online ads only show pics and dont give much of a description of what the car has.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Sport Seats simply as the S-line branding on the seats with thicker side bolsters while the non Sport Seats are like your-generic seats.


----------



## audidemon (Jun 1, 2011)

xnox202 said:


> Sport Seats simply as the S-line branding on the seats with thicker side bolsters while the non Sport Seats are like your-generic seats.


 Thats what confuses me. Someone mentioned earlier that S-line doesnt always mean it has sport seats.


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

That's true. The North American version of the TDI comes standard with S-line exterior features, even if you don't order the Titanium Sport Package.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

audidemon said:


> Thats what confuses me. Someone mentioned earlier that S-line doesnt always mean it has sport seats.


 This is correct, at least for my Canada 2010 S-Line -- I have the standard leather seats, not the sport seats. If I wanted the sport seats, I'd have also had to take bigger wheels and some other stuff and the car was already getting plenty expensive at that point. 

(and yeah, I am kinda regretting this choice now) 


Oh, and "Titanium" and "Sport" were available separately that year, but they've been merged for 2012. (maybe 2011, too, I forget) 

Again, this is just for Canada.....


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i wonder if the packages / options change every year for A4/A5/A6 etc. 

**** is just downright confusing with the A3...


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

S-line package adds different thing from year to year, which may or may not include: 

- Sports seats 
- HID xenon headlight 
- S-line front bumper 
- Sports suspension 

So for the 06 model for example, S-line was only available for 3.2 and not 2.0T. But if you compare the 2.0T w/ Sports package vs the S-line 3.2, the only difference was HID for the S-line, different bumper, the s-line badges on the door sills and side of car.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

number17 said:


> S-line package adds different thing from year to year, which may or may not include:
> 
> - Sports seats
> - HID xenon headlight
> ...


 Bi-Xenon Adaptive HIDs* 
my 06 2.0t has the sports package and regular bi-xenon HIDs (just auto leveling)


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

number17 said:


> S-line package adds different thing from year to year, which may or may not include:
> 
> - Sports seats
> - HID xenon headlight
> ...


 Not just front bumper....rear bumper has the blacked out center section, as well as the slightly longer upper spoiler above the rear window. 

And yeah, it's amazingly confusing the difference between sports pkg, s-line, sports with Ti. 

These might help: 
'07 S-Line (inclusive of sport seats and sport suspension), 2.0t, Open Skye 









































Here's an A3, but its not an Audi...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I purchased the S+ package which gave me rhe 4.2 engine sweet!


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

tcardio said:


> I purchased the S+ package which gave me rhe 4.2 engine sweet!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## audidemon (Jun 1, 2011)

xnox202 said:


> Sport Seats simply as the S-line branding on the seats with thicker side bolsters while the non Sport Seats are like your-generic seats.


 Where is the sline badge on the seat?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Avner's: 










You can see the sline in the leather, top center of seat.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

audidemon said:


> Thats what confuses me. Someone mentioned earlier that S-line doesnt always mean it has sport seats.


 Well your question asks how to identify Sport Seats and non Sport Seats. To hell with certain S-line that doesn't come with Sport seats or not. That's another story. :thumbup:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

azoceanblue said:


> Avner's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From another thread, these are base, not sport seats:


----------



## A3owner (Dec 31, 2013)

I would love it if the S-Line or Sport package would alson include the Audi TT flat bottom steering wheel and paddle shifter.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

A3owner said:


> I would love it if the S-Line or Sport package would alson include the Audi TT flat bottom steering wheel and paddle shifter.


The newer model will. 

But we are stuck. Guess you will just have to swap one out yourself!


----------

